# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Sierra Exportadora reunirá a productores andinos con 30 empresas importadoras de 12 países

## gpacheco

*Lima, nov. 26 (ANDINA).-* El presidente ejecutivo de Sierra Exportadora, Gastón Benza Pflucker, anunció hoy el inicio de la Rueda de Negocios Sierra Activa 2009, la cual permitirá que los productores andinos vinculados al programa puedan reunirse con 30 empresas importadoras de 12 países para concretar negocios. 
Este es un evento empresarial único en su género que busca promover la venta de productos provenientes de la sierra y fortalecer los vínculos entre las empresas exportadoras y clientes extranjeros, manifestó. 
Comentó que en esta ocasión los productos priorizados en el sector agrícola son los frutales (palta y durazno), mientras que en el agroindustrial están las menestras, pulpas de frutas, bebidas, granos (kiwicha, cañihua, quinua) así como cereales andinos (avena). 
En el sector forestal está el musgo; en la minería no metálica, el mármol; en lo textil, los telares de fibra de alpaca e hilo; y en lo acuícola, la trucha, refirió. 
Asimismo, se ha previsto realizar una exhibición en donde se podrá apreciar la oferta de durazno, palta, tuna, maíz choclo, maíz morado, café, entre otros productos, manifestó. 
Benza Pflucker anotó que este evento servirá como precedente para próximas ediciones, en las cuales se buscará presentar una oferta mayor de productos andinos con calidad de exportación. 
Este evento contó con la participación de la Comisión de Promoción del Perú para la Exportación y el Turismo (Promperú) además del apoyo de la Cámara de Comercio Italia  Perú y la Cámara de Comercio Americana del Perú (AmchamPerú). 
También auspiciaron la Cámara de Comercio Perú  China, Cámara de Comercio Perú  Chile, Cámara Binacional de Comercio e Integración Perú  Brasil (Capebras), entre otros.Temas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora y USAID darán soporte técnico a 30,000 productores de la sierra Banco de la Nación y Sierra Exportadora darán Sierra Card a productores andinos en primer trimestre del 2010 Sierra Exportadora promocionó más de 50 productos andinos este año Sierra Exportadora iniciará comercialización de productos andinos en provincias en el corto plazo Sierra Exportadora impulsará comercialización de 100 productos andinos en supermercados limeños este año

----------

